# Adding IR codes for a Viewsat



## Smoke6948 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi all,

I have found a file that contains IR codes for a Viewsat Extreme but I don't know how to get them into my TIVO.

Is their a cook book of instructions on how to add this file to the apporpriate directory?

I'm overwhelmed by all the TIVO Hacking information here. All I want to do is add these codes.

Any help is greatly approeciated.


Regards;

Smoke6948


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

See previous discussion on why this is theft of service and not discussed here.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

to this day, nobody has shown me a legitimate use for Tivo and FTA besides wanting to record Dish Network.


----------



## FatesWebb (May 1, 2007)

I can think of several legitimate reasons you would want to do this, 

page 12 of my tivo guide says, put your tvs remote in storage... and use the tivo remote, seems like a legitimate reason to me.

page 17 says that you can manually record a channel at a specific time, and 
I assume you dont even need to have the schedule for that...

seems like there are legitimate reasons.... right there in the users manual even.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

FatesWebb said:


> I can think of several legitimate reasons you would want to do this,
> 
> page 12 of my tivo guide says, put your tvs remote in storage... and use the tivo remote, seems like a legitimate reason to me.
> 
> ...


Read here. As stated "99.9% of the interest in it is to load modified bins to steal Dish Network and Bell Expressvu programming. If you are intertested in True FTA, TiVo has no guide data for true FTA, so there is no need for TiVo to control your Viewsat."


----------



## FatesWebb (May 1, 2007)

there are valid reasons to control your receiver without guide data, that is silly to claim that there are not. the users manual lists a few. such as using one remote, and manual recording.

The FTA is a hobby, and is not illegal, so it is a legitimate question.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Whatever


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

FatesWebb said:


> there are valid reasons to control your receiver without guide data, that is silly to claim that there are not. the users manual lists a few. such as using one remote, and manual recording.
> 
> The FTA is a hobby, and is not illegal, so it is a legitimate question.


Yes, but as said, the lions share of FTA "users" are pirates and are doing it not as a hobby, but to steal TV for their day-to-day viewing. Mosreso that come here asking for help loading FTA codes to their TiVo.


----------



## Todisco (Feb 21, 2008)

Read here. As stated "99.9% of the interest in it is to load modified bins to steal Dish Network and Bell Expressvu programming. If you are intertested in True FTA, TiVo has no guide data for true FTA, so there is no need for TiVo to control your Viewsat.":down:


---Read here---
76.4% of all statistics are made up!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

... and 100&#37; of the people arguing this question are wasting their time, and that isn't made up. Lets make it simple, the people on this site consider it Theft of Service, for the reasons stated. That is the party line on this site. Not a whole lot you can say to change their minds.


----------



## bugmenever (Feb 4, 2007)

losers, share the codes or shut up. you are not the moral police


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

bugmenever said:


> losers, share the codes or shut up. you are not the moral police


Enjoy your stock tivo.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It has nothing to do with morals, but law, and facts.

The fact is most people with FTA receivers are using it to pirate pay services. That is illegal, and something this board does not condone nor want to abet.

On a side note, I often find TV pirates somewhat belligerent (to board such as this) and argumentative about their activity.


----------



## keepthewebopen (Feb 15, 2008)

just change the remote codes in the bin file you are testing to one the tivo has built in for different boxes


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

bugmenever said:


> losers, share the codes or shut up. you are not the moral police


So share the codes.

You figure out where that puts you. A simple search of this site would show anyone that the people here aren't going to help.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Has it stopped raining there in Cocoa?
My aunt lives over on Merritt Island.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

The sun peeked out yesterday. Still some water in a few areas, but Merritt Island and Cocoa were on the NW side of the storm (NE is the strong side). So we were spared the bad wind. In fact we sat in the eye of the storm for a good part of the day Tuesday. I only got about 2-3 inches of rain on Tuesday and winds were well less than 20. Compared to Melbourne (about 20 miles south) they got hammered up to 18 inches on Tuesday and 40+ MPH winds and a few tornadoes. Wednesday the storm crawled its way north just off shore and we got 12+ inches and 20+ MPH winds ALL DAY. The closer to the beach the stronger the wind so MI probably had 30+ MPH.


----------

